# Is the î in eu învăț elided?



## berac

And also in the following (except el învață)?

Tu înveți 
El învață
Ea învață
Noi învățăm
Voi învățați
Ei învață
Ele învață


----------



## farscape

No, it isn't... What made you think that?


----------



## berac

farscape said:


> No, it isn't... What made you think that?


From what I understood from a text called Introduction to Romanian by George O. Seiver, published 1953. See below.
Edited:I mean in speech, of course, when speaking, not text.


----------



## farscape

The elisions listed in your text are still valid, but they don't apply to personal pronouns and thus to the conjugation of verbs like  *a învăţa*, *a amâna* (to postpone), etc.
I recommend using more up to date sources for Romanian grammar starting with the collection of official dictionaries dexonline.ro and Dana Cojocaru's Romanian Grammar.


----------



## Trisia

Okay, I've been pronouncing those (and asking others to) at different speeds and, accounting for the fact that in real speech Romanians may well chatter away and lose plenty of sounds in the process, I'd say:

If "greenhouse pronunciation", all sounds are quite distinct.

If "garden", there are some linked words and some elisions


euᴗînvățnoi învățămtu-nveți (tuᴗînveți?)voi învățațielᴗînvațăeiᴗînvațăea-nvațăele-nvață

​If "jungle" pronunciation, all bets are off, there's no telling what you'll get.
(By that I mean "io-nvăț" for "eu învăț" and so forth)

EDIT: apologies for being obscure:  

by greenhouse/garden/jungle pronunciation I mean Richard Cauldwell's take on teaching listening comprehension (he's an English as a second language teacher), based on the fact that natural speech often differs from what you might expect if you listen to each word disconnected from context. _Greenhouse pronunciation _would be slowed-down speech as in a dictionary, an audio course or simply for the benefit of a learner of a language. _Garden pronunciation_ sounds natural and flows easily, while _Jungle pronunciatio_n is rapid jabbering/mumbling that may offer surprising results at times.

Example:
_Which colour would you like?_
Greenhouse: /wɪtʃ ˈkʌl.ər wʊd juː laɪk/
Garden: /wɪtʃ ˈkʌl.ər ˈwʊd͡ʒə laɪk/
Jungle: /wɪʃ‿kʌl.ə‿wʊd͡ʒəlaɪ|/ -- honestly, I'm never too sure about my IPA but you get the drift.

Source.


----------

